# vise-less bench?



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been slowly planning a Roubo Workbench for a few years. Since its going to be so large (8' long), and used so often I want to be sure I get it right. I mostly build furniture so is a pretty even mixture of very large and moderately small stock so I want to be sure I get the maximum amount of flexibility as well. For a while I assumed the Roubo was my best option to get all of this in one bench. Recently I came across this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvhn-PAfEW4

The idea that so much flexibility and functionality could come from a bench with no vice has made me question all this. Does anyone know of any particular drawbacks of a bench without a vise?


----------



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

I just finished building this. I like it so far, but I haven't really done much on it yet.

He has a video through Lost Art Press (The Naked Woodworker), where he guides you through the design and building of the bench.


----------



## bigshake (Aug 5, 2015)

I'll be watching this thread since I'll be building a bench this winter. I really like the apparent versatility of this. Hopefully more will chime in with some pros and cons. I have a small shop so not having a vice hanging off the end will free up some walk space.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My benches have always has viuses , but ...*

I don't do an awful lot of hand planing so for me that would be the deciding factor in choosing a bench like this. It's a "common sense" application of stop, dogs, wedges and spacers that is so practi8cal it's hard to beat. If I were a serious hand tool woodworker, and that may happen eventually, I would make a bench of this style. The one draw back I can see is holding thin strips, which are hard to deal with regardless, or very small parts. I think a Parrot vise mounted to a large wood base and clamped down would be the answer for small parts. That's what I have done:

http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Fox-D312...F8&qid=1447162125&sr=8-1&keywords=parrot+vice


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Appreciate the input guys, and I hope to hear more. I can see the obvious benefit of having the standard front/leg and tail vise but that same obvious benefit seems to be pretty insignificant compared to the rather extreme cost of quality vise hardware especially when looking at gadgets like the veritas wonder dog. At the moment I'm thinking of putting together a bench that could have a leg and tail vise added to it but try to go the viseless path to start with. This seems to give me the path to make the changes if being viseless turns out to be terrible but without further holding up my bench project waiting for additional funds.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Very neat video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gornarak (Jun 5, 2014)

I see some problems when you want to handle round stuff or something thicker like 6x6. It all depends on what you want to do though.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

You should pick up the current issue of Popular Woodworking. There are plans for a vise-less English bench and the article has some good tips for working without a vise.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That bench is just too cool, I also plan to build a work bench one day soon, I hope. I do plan to have a vise on mine though, but only because I already have one. Thanks for the video, that was very informative.


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

I skipped through the initial videK you can get some work done that way.You will get more done in less time if you have a vise.Every single bench I have seen in more than forty years professional woodworking has had a vise and none of them has been other than a good metal vise mounted on the front of the bench.I have never seen a tail vise and rarely seen a holdfast.Not to say that these items are without use,but apart from "character" woodworkers,who really uses them?

The basic requirements for any bench are sturdiness and the ability to hold the work.It gets more challenging if you need to get a job done and you have something less than a good bench to work with.At a fundamental level,how do you construct a bench without a bench to do the construction work?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

fareastern said:


> I skipped through the initial videK you can get some work done that way.You will get more done in less time if you have a vise.Every single bench I have seen in more than forty years professional woodworking has had a vise and none of them has been other than a good metal vise mounted on the front of the bench.I have never seen a tail vise and rarely seen a holdfast.Not to say that these items are without use,but apart from "character" woodworkers,who really uses them?
> 
> The basic requirements for any bench are sturdiness and the ability to hold the work.It gets more challenging if you need to get a job done and you have something less than a good bench to work with.At a fundamental level,how do you construct a bench without a bench to do the construction work?


Skipping the video, you missed a treat, being as you are an old timer like some of us. I believe the point of the viseless bench was for the benefit of some of the fellows just starting out with limited funds. It is a really cool way to work without a vise. :smile:


----------



## stakes (Nov 14, 2015)

I have two solid wood strip benches in my shop and both have tail vices that I made and use daily, and have for quite a few years. I also made a front vice for one of them but prefer the tail vice for most work. They use a wood thread that is suitable for just about all I do. I've never had a problem with them and they are extremely versatile and handy when you get used to using them. If something calls for heavier clamping I use a bench vice. They were enjoyable to make and visitors to the shop almost always comment on them. Also with the dog holes I sometimes use spacers and wedges but mostly use the vice.

A good bench is well worth the time to make. Make the top flat and heavy with no give and you'll save a lot of aggravation!


----------



## progpen (Oct 20, 2014)

The video is great. It has valuable information whether you use vises or not. I've been designing my next bench with many of these points in mind.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. Now that I think about it working with thick stock would be difficult with holdfasts. While the viseless bench may be a short term solution anything I design will have the capacity for a leg vise and tail vise to be added. I am a little curious as to why nearly no professional woodworkers would have a tail vise. Maybe because all planing would be done on a jointer?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It is an alternative, seems like a great way to get started for anyone with limited funds.


----------



## stakes (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't understand it either GISer. They are useful for much more than planing also. I often work alone so it's good for clamping cabinet bases during assembly so you're not chasing it across the bench. Sanding and routing most parts. Holding long stock for layout. The list goes on. It may simply be a matter of being used to doing without one. I worked years without one also without missing it but would not like to do without now. That's probably true of most tools. You seldom miss them until you try them then you have to have one.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I know I have never had a tail vise... but still wish I had one just about every time I'm in the shop.


----------

